
Ed-Tech Mania Is Back. It won't solve academe’s problems - sebwi
https://www.chronicle.com/article/ed-tech-mania-is-back
======
taurath
If you're thinking of going into a K-12 ed-tech company, the first thing you
should know is this: School districts are BROKE. They do not have the money to
pay even nominal fees for technology services and it doesn't matter what
market you're in.

~~~
otoburb
I understand that the sales cycles are also long, even if you already have the
warm connections ahead of time. The combination is pretty deadly, although
this also offers a slight ray of hope as a real barrier to entry for the right
type of service/product that can manage both.

There's always the option of going direct-to-consumer usually by targeting
parents, but then that means you at some point might have to juggle two
radically different marketing and onboarding channels.

------
peter303
These arguments go all the way back to Thomas Edison. He promoted the
phonograph and motion pictures as beneficial educational tools, not for baser
entertainment pleasure. Many new media since then such as television and
computers have been argued likewise.

